# Who’s a CO on here?



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

probably won’t admit it..but I’m sure I met a few of u guys..really looking for the CO from yesterday that met Popcorn and I ...know u are stalking..pm me..and to the other CO’s keep up the good work..and raise that littering charge to 2000 dollars..tight lines and only 1 pole needed..


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Mods?? Think you should toss this one??


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

bobberbill said:


> Mods?? Think you should toss this one??


Explain yourself?


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

the roofer said:


> Explain yourself?


Thinking you should explain yourself


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

This might get interesting lol


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

Mr Burgundy said:


> This might get interesting lol


I never even asked for his screen name.but what a good fellow..he even gave us a few fish tonight..got his # and look forward to fishing with him again..Popcorn says tight lines son!!..give ya a ring this weekend.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Why would anything get interesting? We all know they use social media. So what?


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

Tryin2 said:


> Thinking you should explain yourself


I just did.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> Why would anything get interesting? We all know they use social media. So what?


U mean we all as a group..not just they?.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

the roofer said:


> U mean we all as a group..not just they?.


Huh? I mean we (general MS users) know they (COs) use social media.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> Huh? I mean we (general MS users) know they (COs) use social media.


Got u..of course they do..why wouldn’t they.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

But besides that..The next MOD that sees this lock my thread..and thank u.i got his # and definitely gonna ask him if he ever needs a helper..I always wanted to be a CO..my dream job..but until then I’ll just keep roofing..lock me out please.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Nm, I was referring to it getting ugly..


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

the roofer said:


> I never even asked for his screen name.but what a good fellow..he even gave us a few fish tonight..got his # and look forward to fishing with him again..Popcorn says tight lines son!!..give ya a ring this weekend.


I'm confused, do I know u? Ur user name doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

This whole thread is confusing.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

the roofer said:


> I never even asked for his screen name.but what a good fellow..he even gave us a few fish tonight..got his # and look forward to fishing with him again..Popcorn says tight lines son!!..give ya a ring this weekend.


What is the law with respect to giving your fish to someone else? I know it's done all the time...but if it is unlawful, then I suspect that the CO that was kind enough to share with you is surely not going out himself here...even if it's a law he either doesn't enforce, or a law that he only enforces when it is being abused.

Good deal that you made a new friend on the ice.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've read this thread sober and drunk and am still at a loss.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Im a bit confused ,but this is what I take from it. CO approaches roofer. for what who knows maybe to give him perch they hit it off and CO turns roofer onto perch spot. LOL How is my detective work roofer. LOL


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Im pretty darn sure what de captain roofer ment.was dat him an Ole popcorn went fashin.and dare happened to be a CO off duty, fashin on his own time.and dey all fashed together and got jumbofever out dare


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh... So Roofer did not get a littering ticket for leaving a perch on the ice and having it handed to him along with the ticket and now he's mad at C.O.'s? :lol:


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Do I spy a cig butt in post 8?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

At least Jumbo made some sense.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

unclecrash said:


> Im a bit confused ,but this is what I take from it. CO approaches roofer. for what who knows maybe to give him perch they hit it off and CO turns roofer onto perch spot. LOL


Okay, but why it the CO stalking him?


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

wpmisport said:


> Okay, but why it the CO stalking him?


LOL maybe Roofer is paranoid and had an Idea he was a CO or maybe he is undercover and really is or was stalking him . its all a guess LOL.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Yo, Curly Rob. You I got into them perch today. right? Ain't skin in the game, but ole grizzly sure made a mess of. that ice shack. Who know, but I see you all have blast out front of the mission road last night. We see morning time the king of that bluegill.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

bobberbill said:


> At least Jumbo made some sense.


Lmfao we all know dat is rare fackin occasion lol


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> Do I spy a cig butt in post 8?


Yup..and when the fish where put in the bucket so was that butt..I dropped a few setting the hook so many times..probably dropped 5 of them.please don’t ice junk me..I picked up 2 beer cans on the way out and made 20 cents..


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

jumbojake said:


> Im pretty darn sure what de captain roofer ment.was dat him an Ole popcorn went fashin.and dare happened to be a CO off duty, fashin on his own time.and dey all fashed together and got jumbofever out dare


U nailed it..and they talk about the way u talk..some people crack me up.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

the roofer said:


> U nailed it..and they talk about the way u talk..some people crack me up.


Lol thanks captainbelive it er knot I'm very good de language interpretation.or understanding what was said or needs to be said out daregood job out dare on the jumbofever captain


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

wpmisport said:


> Okay, but why it the CO stalking him?


Love triangle.

L & O


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Love triangle.
> 
> L & O


I think he is just inexperienced with fishing..and was like dam that looks like fun...who knows?,,,but I been happily married for 25 yrs.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

triplelunger said:


> Yo, Curly Rob. You I got into them perch today. right? Ain't skin in the game, but ole grizzly sure made a mess of. that ice shack. Who know, but I see you all have blast out front of the mission road last night. We see morning time the king of that bluegill.


I actually did lol!


----------



## Smelt73 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been a C.O.for 22 years now.


----------



## Smelt73 (Feb 27, 2011)

CORRECTIONS OFFICER..........


----------



## Smelt73 (Feb 27, 2011)

OOPS.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Smelt73 said:


> OOPS.


Good thing you corrected that.....


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

This thread is verification that the current society that we experience on a day-to-day basis is CRAZY!

Very comforting, knowing that most of them own guns and carry a handgun!

"God is great beer is good and people are crazy"!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Always wondered what a 'Correction's Officer' corrected.


----------



## Smelt73 (Feb 27, 2011)

bobberbill said:


> Always wondered what a 'Correction's Officer' corrected.


Very little..


----------



## PoppaRod (Jan 15, 2019)

Lockdown


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

sparky18181 said:


> Probabaly one of the funnier threads I have read in a while. 5-0 is a good guy


Definitely a good guy..and I have 200 percent respect for their hard work..dad told me to stay in school but I was a hard headed kid..search perch milking sparky if u really want to read a funny thread..I read it every year and it still cracks me up..tight lines..time to wrap it up though.. be on the ice at 7 am..


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> Huh? I mean we (general MS users) know they (COs) use social media.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

So, a Roofer and a CO walk into a bar...... Ah hell forget it. I aint rolled one in a few years but Im gonna tonight .


----------

